# We're back up...for now



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 7, 2014)

My apologies for having to bring the site down for about 12 hours. Rackspace has been experiencing some network latency due to a DDOS attack. I'm hoping we're out of the woods now even though they're working to make sure they're not blocking legitimate addresses.


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2014)

No need to apologize. You were the victim - or collateral damage. 

Thanks for your work on ON.


----------

